# Repairing a broken bag?



## Adept

Today I tore one of the straps on my heavy bag. I've done this before, and just replaced the whole bag (since it was old and tatty anyway). But this is a relatively new bag and I don't have the money to replace it, so I have to repair it. Has anyone ever replaced one of these straps? How do you go about it?


----------



## Miles

Adept-

 I am going to assume this is not a leather bag (at least where the straps attach).

 I suggest if you don't have a heavy-duty sewing machine that you take it to an upholsterer.  They can put some material behind the area which ripped to reinforce it and then sew a new strap.

 Good luck, this has happened to me and it is depressing.

 Miles


----------



## MA-Caver

Duct tape and baling wire.... at least that's how McGyver would do it... 


Actually Miles has the right idea. A professional upholsterer would have the machine to do it right... question would be if you could afford the upholsterer?


----------



## masherdong

> Duct tape and baling wire.... at least that's how McGyver would do it...


You forgot that Macgyver can make a bomb out of gum!

Now, what the other guys said is to take the bag to an upholsterer and have them patch it up for you.


----------



## bushi jon

I would go to the doctor a torn bag can be serious


----------



## Nanalo74

bushi jon said:
			
		

> I would go to the doctor a torn bag can be serious


OUCH!!


----------



## 47MartialMan

I have to agree to take it to a upholster or a banner-making sif=gn company to stitch in re-enforced webbing and "d" rings.


----------



## Adept

Cheers all. I took the bag into the upholsterer today, and they fixed it up for me for only $5.00

 I've also taken this opportunity to re-hang the bag so it minimises wear on the straps.


----------



## MA-Caver

Adept said:
			
		

> Cheers all. I took the bag into the upholsterer today, and they fixed it up for me for only $5.00
> 
> I've also taken this opportunity to re-hang the bag so it minimises wear on the straps.


Good deal! Live and learn now eh? Cool!


----------



## masherdong

> Cheers all. I took the bag into the upholsterer today, and they fixed it up for me for only $5.00
> 
> I've also taken this opportunity to re-hang the bag so it minimises wear on the straps.


Glad it worked out for you.  $5.00??  Cant argue with that!


----------



## Adept

masherdong said:
			
		

> Glad it worked out for you.  $5.00??  Cant argue with that!


 Yeah, I was pleasantly suprised. It took them less than half an hour to do it as well.

*MACaver:*Life is a state of constant learning!


----------



## Miles

Adept,

 Glad it worked out. 

 Miles


----------



## 47MartialMan

I usually buy the "navy" duffle bag and it holds up well cause the canvas holds up by sea-worthiness design.


----------



## Miles

47MartialMan said:
			
		

> I usually buy the "navy" duffle bag and it holds up well cause the canvas holds up by sea-worthiness design.


 This was my first heavy bag-in 1975.  I got free sawdust from a local lumbermill and sand from the beach.  It was a great bag....til it ripped.

 Miles


----------



## 47MartialMan

Miles said:
			
		

> This was my first heavy bag-in 1975. I got free sawdust from a local lumbermill and sand from the beach. It was a great bag....til it ripped.
> 
> Miles


The sand/weight was the thing that hurt it.....

A bag such as that was not designed to carry sand......


mine last seemingly forever......


----------

